# I made some music.



## Tsume (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a song I made a wile back - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGlx9x8tPBk&feature=relmfu

Now this song is newer, and has a link to my EP in the description - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khKBXnOHG-U&feature=relmfu

Hope you like it.


----------



## Nikoli (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Kris.


----------

